
Modern procrastination - nreece
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/02/modern-procrastination.html
======
rfreytag
When short-cycle tasks (like sales contacts) compete with long-cycle tasks
(writing specs and programming) the short cycle tasks win because they
interrupt the long-cycle ones.

Got to set aside a time to check emails, lock the door, and never deviate.

I just wish I could queue HN the same as email and check it later and see
everything I missed that day.

